# Your Favorite BBW/BHM ART



## superodalisque (Mar 9, 2008)

i'm thinking of finally getting around to doing some BBW art myself and maybe posting it here. i've seen a bit but i really don't know much about it. i do have my own ideas. i'd love to know what images the people of dims really find unforgettable. who are your favorites and why? i'd love it if you'd post a pic or a link. it could be anything you look at because it has beautiful BBWs or BHMs. that includes anything from comic books to classical art. also if there are websites or paysites that you think that are particularly well done, that would be nice too. i know there are links here but you might have something not there or off the beaten path. and even if it is there, i'd love having your opinion about why you like it.


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 9, 2008)

Its not really BBW art, but I love the little Miss Van girls, they're all curvy and have little tummies. Super cute.


----------



## southernfa (Mar 9, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> i'm thinking of finally getting around to doing some BBW art myself and maybe posting it here. i've seen a bit but i really don't know much about it. i do have my own ideas. i'd love to know what images the people of dims really find unforgettable. who are your favorites and why? i'd love it if you'd post a pic or a link. it could be anything you look at because it has beautiful BBWs or BHMs. that includes anything from comic books to classical art. also if there are websites or paysites that you think that are particularly well done, that would be nice too. i know there are links here but you might have something not there or off the beaten path. and even if it is there, i'd love having your opinion about why you like it.



Speaking purely as a failed artist who's sole claim to fame is the "House" tryptch ("Primer", "Undercoat", "Overcoat in Blue"), I am interested in the question. I don't think I've ever heard of an artist doing market research before. It raises all sorts of ignorant preconceptions on my part about what art is.

I'd love to be able to answer your question but the more I think about it the more confusing it is. Do I enjoy an image because it is great art (whatever that is) or because it accurately captures the subject or because it evokes something I can appreciate or simply because it is "hawt". I can't refer you to great art because I am too ill-informed. I am not going to refer you to the 'other' ones because I am way too shy 

I guess anything that evokes "Venus"; the goddess quality in the lady, has go to be good... Does that help?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 9, 2008)

Anything by Leigh Young (www.leighyoung.com)! She is a keen and witty observer of the human condition; I particularly like her picture of a young woman making up in a mirror.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 9, 2008)

Here is a link to some amazing BBW inspired cartoonist. Of course we cannot forget Dims own Ned , Derrick Fish and Les- but, here are some others that may or may not be known... 

Video Link : Nebload's Fantastic BBW Art

http://www.livevideo.com/video/7E349D6F326E40B796EEA3E960C3DCE5/nebuload-s-fantastic-bbw-art.aspx

------------------------------------------

Motherbee/ Blossom Fuller Page

http://members.aol.com/KShaskan/BL.htm

------------------------------------------

BBWW: The Fat Wonder Woman Blog by Cartoonist Jamar Nichols

http://drawn.ca/2006/07/06/bbww-the-fat-wonder-woman-blog/

---------------------------------------------------------------

BBWs in DC Comics - this list some golden age and silver age examples. Though I think that there was a link posted earlier in Dimensions about 
BBW superheroes in comics...

http://hometown.aol.com/bbwcomics/bbwdc.htm

------------------------------------------------

BBWs in Marvel Comics.

BBW villaness "Black Mariah" who battled with Luke Cage "Hero for Hire" /'PowerMan"

http://www.marvunapp.com/Appendix2/blackmariahcage.htm


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 9, 2008)

Jeez, has everyone forgotten Paul Delacroix already???


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 9, 2008)

I was noseying on photo bucket earlier and loved this image






Just thought it was really fun and colourful...prob not the kind of art you were thinkin of but I love it!


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Mar 9, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Jeez, has everyone forgotten Paul Delacroix already???


Paul will always be number one with me.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 9, 2008)

Redhotphatgirl said:


> Paul will always be number one with me.



Me too - I'm glad you said that!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 9, 2008)

The one thing that strikes me, as a woman in her 40's, is the lack of aging fat bodies, that are not depicted as monstrous, or simply silly...but, I guess that's the same as most of mainstream art. Old bodies, with the normal sagging and wrinkles and a different kind of wonderful..are..absent, for the most part. I would love to see some links, if anyone has any to show. Now, I am not into the typical superhero take on people, but, any real stuff..bring it on.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 10, 2008)

WOW! thanks for the input so far. keep it coming!!!!


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 10, 2008)

southernfa said:


> Speaking purely as a failed artist who's sole claim to fame is the "House" tryptch ("Primer", "Undercoat", "Overcoat in Blue"), I am interested in the question. I don't think I've ever heard of an artist doing market research before. It raises all sorts of ignorant preconceptions on my part about what art is.
> 
> I'd love to be able to answer your question but the more I think about it the more confusing it is. Do I enjoy an image because it is great art (whatever that is) or because it accurately captures the subject or because it evokes something I can appreciate or simply because it is "hawt". I can't refer you to great art because I am too ill-informed. I am not going to refer you to the 'other' ones because I am way too shy
> 
> I guess anything that evokes "Venus"; the goddess quality in the lady, has go to be good... Does that help?




well its not really market research, just inspiration. the reason i don't care for some of the more abstract art at times is because it can be so introverted. i'm one of those who thinks art is for the masses as well. i think art can have an impact on society. and i also think its important that some artists reflect society. so in that way i'm not a snob. so even though i know i have to rely on my own ideas and sense of things, i love knowing what other people think. i've learned over time that people's opinions are like gold. its something of theirs thats valuable that they give to you. you keep it in the bank as intellectual currency. and i'm lucky that i have some great opinions to mine here.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 10, 2008)

I really love the work of Karen Marie Portaleo.


----------



## altered states (Mar 10, 2008)

I went to a Courbet exhibition at the Met Museum last week and was blown away by a few of his nudes. By the way, I grew up with a painting clearly inspired by this one in my dad's house - nice to know "the source." 

View attachment courbet_source.jpg


----------



## altered states (Mar 10, 2008)

mossystate said:


> The one thing that strikes me, as a woman in her 40's, is the lack of aging fat bodies, that are not depicted as monstrous, or simply silly...but, I guess that's the same as most of mainstream art. Old bodies, with the normal sagging and wrinkles and a different kind of wonderful..are..absent, for the most part. I would love to see some links, if anyone has any to show. Now, I am not into the typical superhero take on people, but, any real stuff..bring it on.



He's a little kitschy, but Jan Saudek has some examples.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 10, 2008)

OK - Paul Delacroix:


----------



## San (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm a fan of Angie Ibarra. Her work is usually pretty abstract, so it's not always obviously about bbws, but they are a recurring theme.

She even designed my tattoo!


----------



## corbinFA (Mar 10, 2008)

This is called "Pastoral Symphony" by Giorgione.
I really like this image because it's so thoughtful. It's not just your regular FA picture. Any thoughts on why you guys like this? I just love the way the artist did this.


----------



## stefanie (Mar 10, 2008)

I like the work of this photographer, Dennyk. You have to have a www.deviantart.com account to see them. My favorites are "Ruebenesque," "Wood Nymph," and "Man of the Woods."

*Mossystate*, he photographs older men, too.

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

Then, there is my favorite Flemish Baroque fat man, Cornelius De Vos's _Triumph of Bacchus_, from where I got my icon:


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 10, 2008)

stefanie said:


> I like the work of this photographer, Dennyk. You have to have a www.deviantart.com account to see them. My favorites are "Ruebenesque," "Wood Nymph," and "Man of the Woods."
> 
> *Mossystate*, he photographs older men, too.
> 
> ...




i love how he looks so fluffy and how bacchus' hand sinks into his flesh and relishes a roll lol


----------



## stefanie (Mar 11, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> i love how he looks so fluffy and how bacchus' hand sinks into his flesh and relishes a roll lol



Bacchus, though, is the one in the cart getting grabbed (the one with his arm around the blonde girl, who's pretty pinchably cute herself)! But yeah, either way, I think that roll-grab is pretty cool. ; )


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 11, 2008)

oops sorry i misspoke. the grapes should have been a dead giveaway lol


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm contributing Bernini's Pluto Abducting Proserpina. She's not a bbw, and the subject certainly leaves much to be desired (why must something so beautiful show something so horrible?), but I can't get enough of how Pluto's fingers sink into her wonderfully soft flesh and how it even rises between his fingers at her waist. This is carved marble, people!


----------



## altered states (Mar 11, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> He's a little kitschy, but Jan Saudek has some examples.



Last edited by AnnMarie : Today at 09:59 PM. Reason: link to art added, images removed - content not permitted on boards.

No exemption for art? Not really the same as paysite ads or porn links, right? No? I'm totally down with the idea of privately owned boards setting their own rules, but taking these down seems inappropriate within the context of this thread. Just saying.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 11, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> Last edited by AnnMarie : Today at 09:59 PM. Reason: link to art added, images removed - content not permitted on boards.
> 
> No exemption for art? Not really the same as paysite ads or porn links, right? No? I'm totally down with the idea of privately owned boards setting their own rules, but taking these down seems inappropriate within the context of this thread. Just saying.



sorry i wasn't thinking when i asked for that. hope i didn't get you into hot water. is it ok if you PM those to me?


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 11, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I'm contributing Bernini's Pluto Abducting Proserpina. She's not a bbw, and the subject certainly leaves much to be desired (why must something so beautiful show something so horrible?), but I can't get enough of how Pluto's fingers sink into her wonderfully soft flesh and how it even rises between his fingers at her waist. This is carved marble, people!



totally amazing!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 11, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> Last edited by AnnMarie : Today at 09:59 PM. Reason: link to art added, images removed - content not permitted on boards.
> 
> No exemption for art? Not really the same as paysite ads or porn links, right? No? I'm totally down with the idea of privately owned boards setting their own rules, but taking these down seems inappropriate within the context of this thread. Just saying.



It was discussed, and Conrad's intended PG13 rule for images on boards should be applied across the board - front nudity is frontal nudity and leaving them up opens huge arguments about what is, and is not, art - we're not going to do that, so off they go!  

Sorry.


----------



## stefanie (Mar 11, 2008)

I have been a great lover of Aubrey Beardsley for many years. This one's called "Ali Baba," and it was used as a magazine illustration at the turn of the century. I like how Beardsley uses very simple lines to suggest an enormous mass of flesh (i.e. the thighs.)


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 12, 2008)

Johnny Swell

Can't go wrong with the master, Rubens!!!!

And let's not forget our very own Fish


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 12, 2008)

Coop! He often gets mistaken for Vince Ray, but he does a fantastic selection of 50's style BBW Pin-ups. The first one on this page is currently being inked into my arse...

http://coopstuff.com/Pages/Posters99/FrameSet.htm


----------



## furious styles (Mar 12, 2008)

this dude does beautiful (and spastic) bbw related art in watercolors w/ pencil. 

been a fan of his for a while. check out his galleries.

http://www.theamericandream.deviantart.com/


----------



## jakub (Mar 12, 2008)

http://kawaiidebu.deviantart.com/art/Gotham-Nights-Kiriban-22455407


----------



## DdeelishUK (Mar 13, 2008)

Well for me the obvious BBW works would be the wonderful Les Toil but I also enjoy works from a couple of other artists such as robert of www.largeandluscious.com and Ianardo who does some lovely sketches and paint work - for me all 3 capture different elements of a BBW - I for one would LOVE to be a Toil Gal oneday


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 13, 2008)

Someone posted a link once to an artist's site that created a lot of beautiful paintings and prints that featured very curvaceous ladies (smaller bbws). Prints were available for sale and there was one in particular I absolutely loved of multiple ladies either on a stage or behind the scenes of a show, maybe it had a Moulin Rouge theme... I don't remember anymore. Prints were only $30 or $50. It was a professional artist's website... not a Deviant Art page. I haven't had any luck searching forums (bbw and art are too vague a search for the Dims search feature). I know I'm completely vague in my description (sorry!)... but are bells ringing for anyone?


----------



## Jes (Mar 13, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Johnny Swell
> 
> Can't go wrong with the master, Rubens!!!!
> 
> And let's not forget our very own Fish



johnny reads here a lot, but almost never posts. he's logged in every day--wish he'd chat us up. Seems interesting and, clearly, artistic.


----------



## Jes (Mar 13, 2008)

i was looking for lucien freud fatties, and then i read this and got depressed and stopped.
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,979911,00.html


What you see, what confronts and monopolizes your gaze, is a woman on the floor in the foreground. Her bulk is colossal, almost comic. She simply blows away the decorum of the nude -- the ideal body re-formed by thought. She isn't nude but aggressively naked, a biological mountain: swollen thighs and belly, pubic ravine, breasts like boulders, their stretch marks and blotches half- echoing the surface texture of the girl's cloth. The strength of her presence isn't due just to her depicted fatness but to the way the image burgeons from dense paint, a heavy mass like cream with gravel in it. For in his own way Freud has done (in this picture and others) what Velazquez did: assimilate the life of the subject to the life of the paint surface and of each gesture held in it. Very few painters can do this. It is not a trick. This is the difference between painting something and merely rendering it -- between Freud's fat woman, which is radical art of the highest intensity...

BOOO!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 13, 2008)

Jes said:


> i was looking for lucien freud fatties, and then i read this and got depressed and stopped.
> http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,979911,00.html
> 
> 
> ...



I must be totally missing here as I don't see anything depressing about this, or to boo at!


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 13, 2008)

Jes said:


> i was looking for lucien freud fatties, and then i read this and got depressed and stopped.
> http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,979911,00.html
> 
> 
> ...



maybe its because i'm an artist and i'm used to the lingo, but this didn't bother me. actually i loved the article--thank you!. the critic is a man after my own heart. we both bemoan the loss of the full respect for the figurative and what can be done with it. what he is saying really is not anti fat, if you took it that way. what in it bothers you? why was it depressing? was it his choice of language that bothered you? i think he is just amazed that the artist handles the subject at all in a way. and the manner that he does it in is startling. the artist is presenting the full impact of the fat form unapologetically and unprettified. there is no need to "make it better" because it is not viewed as as inferior to the thinner nude. it simply is.

the last few paragraphs are dead on. he's really explaining why we don't have too many well depicted expressive fat nudes ( or even slim ones) out there.

"...As a result, the human figure, which for thousands of years was the container and vehicle of art's most exalted as well as its coarsest intentions, languishes in late-modern American painting like a vestigial sign, atrophied. This is not because abstract art attained its Utopian ends of making representation obsolete -- we all know it didn't -- but because the culture forgot that there was anything to do with bodies and faces except photograph them. It's as though America, maddened and warped by its own erotomania, its obsession with and fear of the flesh, and further blocked by its newly acquired worries about sexual politics, can no longer imagine how to paint a naked human being. And even if it wanted to, the skills needed to do so have been edited out of all but a few art schools and are, in the main, no longer taught.

What passes for avant-garde style today is mostly recycled and tired, a thrice-dipped tea bag. There is not only a place but a burning need for art whose images are worldly, skilled, robustly embodied and keenly felt. This is what Freud, by taking nothing for granted and looking over the very brink of his perceptions, supplies."

PS: hope this take helps you to feel better


----------



## Jes (Mar 13, 2008)

well, i think i understand what you're saying, Super--i see his comparison and what he's getting at, but there's something depressing about it to me. Perhaps something intangible and, certainly, related to me in a way. It's more the idea of growing tired of some of the radicalness of a fat naked lady.

even if he's saying much more than that. grounding it in more than that. it sometimes depresses me.

And I'm not ashamed to say so. That the fat naked model is making a statement but the skinny naked one is just skinny and naked. Fat and naked = political. Fat and skinny = fat and skinny.

i am simplifying. perhaps I'm so off target that those of you with your art backgrounds will tell me i've latched onto the wrong end of this elephant. That's fine with me. I'm holding on right now--I've got a death grip, in fact. And I'm waiting for the dolphins.


----------



## imfree (Mar 13, 2008)

Paul Delacroix has to be my favorite. His work
really captures the beauty and glory of the
"full-figured" woman. Oh, God, better than
the finest wine, they age so gracefully!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 13, 2008)

Jes said:


> What you see, what confronts and monopolizes your gaze, is a woman on the floor in the foreground. Her bulk is colossal, almost comic. She simply blows away the decorum of the nude -- the ideal body re-formed by thought. She isn't nude but aggressively naked, a biological mountain: swollen thighs and belly, pubic ravine, breasts like boulders, their stretch marks and blotches half- echoing the surface texture of the girl's cloth. The strength of her presence isn't due just to her depicted fatness but to the way the image burgeons from dense paint, a heavy mass like cream with gravel in it. For in his own way Freud has done (in this picture and others) what Velazquez did: assimilate the life of the subject to the life of the paint surface and of each gesture held in it. Very few painters can do this. It is not a trick. This is the difference between painting something and merely rendering it -- between Freud's fat woman, which is radical art of the highest intensity...



In case anyone else was curious, here's a link to the painting this was referencing. There's "pink," so I don't think I can post it here.

http://www.jameshymanfineart.com


----------



## stefanie (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi, *Jes*, *rainyday*, and *superodalisque*: Often the way the art critics describe a painting or a photograph reflects their own reaction to the work. That can be really different from yours, or mine. I personally happen to really like Lucien Freud's paintings, and don't agree that the figures look "grotesque." That word, btw, comes up a *lot* when critics review "fat art," and I do think it says more about the critics' own discomfort with the image than the art itself.

OTOH, Freud's human figures aren't idealized, or made to look slick or conventionally "beautiful." 

Another painter who's been likened to Lucien Freud is Jenny Saville. Her massive female nudes (and some paintings of organic forms that are like nude bodies merged together) are not conventionally "beautiful" or romanticized either. IMO they are pretty powerful, though. Below is "Strategy:"







Larger image is here.

BTW, *superodalisque*, this is a great thread - thanks for starting.


----------



## bexy (Mar 14, 2008)

*im going to suggest this guy, matt. he just posted this in the lounge. the second picture is gorgeous and very much my taste, he seems uber talented *

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38133


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 15, 2008)

*Since it has not been bought up yet, I forgot to mention the cartoonist Robert Crumb. He had that distinctive style of drawing BBWs with Thunder Thighs. I would occassionally listen to some of the early Blues artist & enjoy some of the illustrations that Mr. Crumb would draw on the album covers of the defunct YAZOO record label*. 

======================================================
Robert Dennis Crumb (born August 30, 1943), often credited simply as R. Crumb, is an American artist and illustrator recognized for the distinctive style of his drawings and his critical, satirical, subversive view of the American mainstream. He currently lives in Sauve, France.

Crumb was a founder of the underground comix movement and is regarded as its most prominent figure. Though one of the most celebrated of comic book artists, Crumb's entire career has unfolded outside the mainstream comic book publishing industry. One of his most recognized works is the "Keep on Truckin'" comic, which became a widely distributed fixture of pop culture in the 1970s. Others are the characters Devil Girl, Fritz the Cat, and Mr. Natural.

Robert Crumb was born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. He grew up in an unhappy family, surrounded by artistic brothers and sisters, which was chronicled in the 1994 Terry Zwigoff documentary film Crumb. His older brother, Charles Crumb, was an avid comic book fan and relentlessly pushed Robert to draw comic books from childhood into their teenage years. Together they created a comic called Foo; they attempted to sell it at their school and even door to door in their neighborhood, but Robert Crumb has said that they had little success. Eventually, Charles gave up drawing, but Robert kept at it.

The son of a Marine Corps sergeant, Crumb grew up around military bases in Philadelphia and Oceanside, California, and later in Milford, Delaware. In the early 1960s Crumb moved to Cleveland, Ohio, to live with a writer friend, Marty Pahls. There he designed greeting cards for the American Greetings corporation (some of them are still in circulation today) and met a group of young bohemians including Buzzy Linhart, Liz Johnston, and Harvey Pekar. Johnston introduced him to his first wife, Dana Morgan Crumb. Crumb became a friend and protege of his idol, Mad creator Harvey Kurtzman, contributing early Fritz the Cat strips and other work to Kurtzman's short-lived magazine Help! (which featured other budding talents including Terry Gilliam and Gloria Steinem). Encouraged by the reaction to some drawings he'd published in underground newspapers, including Philadelphia's Yarrowstalks, Crumb moved in 1967 to San Francisco, the center of the counterculture movement. Crumb, along with poet and publisher Charles Plymell, self-published the first issue of his Zap Comix in early 1968, and its success soon established Crumb as the best-known artist of the underground comix movement.

Crumb's artwork referenced the detail of early 20th-century cartoon styles. However, his stories were frequently satirical, sexual and politically outrageous, particularly in the context of comic books, which, thanks to the enforcement of the Comics Code, were generally wholesome children's fare. He soon inspired and attracted a number of other artists who were excited by the possibilities of publishing countercultural comic books. Crumb shared the pages of later issues of Zap with a collective of cartoonists: Spain Rodriguez, Rick Griffin, S. Clay Wilson, Victor Moscoso, Robert Williams and Gilbert Shelton.

In the pages of Zap, the East Village Other, Oz, Gothic Blimp Works, Motor City, Yellow Dog and scores of other comix and counterculture publications, Crumb created characters that became counterculture icons. The best-known of these are Mr. Natural and Fritz the Cat. Crumb's work was suddenly in great demand, and Crumb himself became an anti-establishment icon, a figure who genuinely resisted "selling out." His friend Janis Joplin hired him to draw the artwork for the cover of her band's album Cheap Thrills. Asked to illustrate an album cover for the Rolling Stones, Crumb rejected their offer because he hated the band's music. Animation director Ralph Bakshi made a feature-length animated film of Fritz the Cat (the first animated film to garner an "X" rating), and the film was a box-office success. Crumb was highly ambivalent about the project and has claimed that his wife signed the rights to Fritz over to Bakshi when Crumb was away. Crumb disliked the finished film so much that he killed the fictional cat in his comics (an ostrich-woman stabbed the pompous movie-star Fritz in the head with an ice pick). He has since refused other lucrative offers to base films on his work. Crumb and Zwigoff collaborated on a script based on Crumb's story Whiteman Meets Bigfoot. It was never filmed, but it did turn into a short-lived stage production.

The 1970s were a difficult decade for Crumb, as he lost the legal rights to his ubiquitous Keep on Truckin' cartoon and endured protracted legal battles with the Internal Revenue Service. His work became more bitter and satirical, and was outright misanthropic by the time he began Weirdo, the influential comics anthology that ran through the 1980s. Crumb was the first editor, but even after he stepped down from that position he had a story in every issue and usually drew the covers. In 1985, Crumb illustrated the 10th anniversary edition of Edward Abbey's "The Monkey Wrench Gang".

The Crumb documentary became a surprise hit in 1994, introducing Crumb to a whole new generation. Since then he has become an occasional contributor to The New Yorker, producing covers and multi-page stories. In recent years, he has also dabbled in fine art paintings and sculpture, creating a lifesize statue of one of his "Vulture Demoness" characters and another of his character Devil Girl in a contorted, sexualized and anatomically dubious pose that has her sitting on her own head.

Robert Crumbs cartooning style draws on the work of cartoon artists from earlier generations, including Billy De Beck (Barney Google), C.E. Brock (an old story book illustrator), Gene Aherns comic strips, George Baker (Sad Sack), the Merrie Melodies animated characters of the 1930s, Sidney Smith (The Gumps), Rube Goldberg work, E.C. Segar (Popeye) and Bud Fisher (Mutt and Jeff). Crumb has cited Carl Barks, who illustrated Disney's "Donald Duck" comic books and John Stanley (Little Lulu) as formative influences on his narrative approach, as well as Kurtzman. A peer in the underground comics field, Victor Moscoso, commented about his first impression of Crumb's work, in the mid 1960s before meeting Crumb in person: "I couldn't tell if it was an old man drawing young, or a young man drawing old."

In 2005, in an appearance in New York City with Hughes, Crumb also credited "Little Orphan Annie" creator Harold Gray as one of his influences.[1] However Crumb has cited his extensive LSD use as the factor that led him to develop his unique style (The R. Crumb Coffee Table Art Book; p. 67).

Crumb's comic artwork has elicited sharply divided commentary from readers and critics. He has been hailed as one of the century's greatest artists, and compared to literary satirists Rabelais, Jonathan Swift, and Mark Twain. Art critic Robert Hughes has likened Crumb to Albrecht Dürer, Brueghel and Francisco Goya. Others, including comics historian Trina Robbins and feminist Deirdre English denounce Crumb's work as socially degrading and emotionally immature misogynistic pornography. Crumb has been vague and equivocal about this criticism. He has admitted he has a strong "fear of women" and has apologized many times for the more extreme elements of his work, calling them "masturbatory", but he has also dismissed critics like Robbins as "uptight" and told The Comics Journal that "we all have a little Trina in our brains", namely a repressive voice that needs to be overcome. Crumb's racial imagery, often harking back to the extreme racial caricatures of the early 20th century, has also caused much controversy. Crumb typically defends this work by saying he is expressing the racism endemic to American culture, and that he does not endorse racism himself. In the '90s many racist groups reprinted his satirical story "When the Niggers Take Over America"Comic Link (Weirdo #28, 1993) and "When the Goddamn Jews Take Over"Comic Link (Weirdo #28, 1993), much to Crumb's horror.

Crumb remains a prominent figure, as both artist and influence, within the alternative comics milieu, hailed as a genius by such talents as Jaime Hernandez, Daniel Clowes and Chris Ware.

He is currently at work on "Robert Crumb's Book of Genesis", an adaptation of the Bible's first chapter, while R. Crumb's Sex Obsessions, a collection of his most personally revealing sexually oriented drawings and comic strips, will be released from TASCHEN publishing in November 2007.


Other media
Harvey Pekar was a friend who shared Crumb's love of 78 rpm records. Pekar solicited Crumb's help to illustrate an autobiographical series of comics about Pekar's own life called American Splendor. These were later adapted into a movie of the same name. The role of Crumb himself in that film was portrayed by James Urbaniak.

A theatrical production based on his work was produced at Duke University in the early 1990s. Directed by Johnny Simons, the development of the play was supervised by Crumb, who also served as set designer, drawing larger-than-life representations of some of his most famous characters all over the floors and walls of the set.


Personal life
In the mid-1990s Crumb traded six of his sketchbooks for a townhouse in Sauve, a small village in the South of France[1], where he moved with his wife, Aline Kominsky-Crumb (also a well-known "underground" cartoonist) and their daughter, Sophie (herself a comic artist). He also has a son, Jesse Crumb, by his first wife Dana. Jesse is an accomplished artist in his own right, and their relationship is briefly explored in Crumb, with R. giving Jesse some drawing tips. Jesse founded the website CrumbProducts.com which is now operated by family and friends as RCrumb.com.


[edit] Musical tastes
Crumb is an avid collector of 78 rpm phonograph records; he has over 5000 records as of 2004. A selection of 24 songs from his collection called Gay Life in Dikanka: R. Crumb's Old-Time Favorites was issued on CD in 2000 by the Swedish record company Bakhåll, with a cover painting by Crumb. In 2003, the collection was the source for Hot Women: Women Singers From The Torrid Regions Of The World, his compilation of world music from Mexico, Cuba, Turkey, Burma, and Tahiti. All but two of the 24 tracks were recorded between 1927 and 1934. Crumb also hosted a BBC radio series featuring his favorite records.

In the 1970s, three albums of Crumb and his own band R. Crumb & His Cheap Suit Serenaders were released on Blue Goose Records, produced by his friend and fellow collector, Nick Perls. The group played old blues, white jazz and some original tunes, mostly with a 1920's pop / novelty sensibility. Most of the vocals for the band were sung by Crumb himself. Terry Zwigoff and underground comix artist Robert Armstrong were also in the band. In addition, a limited edition 12" 78 rpm record of decidedly off-color novelty material was released on red vinyl (under the label "Red Goose"). The band achieved some success in the '70s and early '80s, even turning down the chance to perform on Saturday Night Live. In the '90s, the band reunited briefly to perform in one episode of the weekly A Prairie Home Companion radio program. Crumb currently plays banjo and mandolin (lefthanded) with the French band Les Primitifs du Futur. He also co-hosted with fellow collector Jerry Zolten a one-hour public radio program special, Chimpin' the Blues, [[2]] featuring rare 78s from the dawn of the blues. Crumb has frequently drawn comics about his musical interests.

Source: Wikipedia======================================================

Robert Crumb Explains the Bean Effect

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7fu0OW5tLy0

-------------------------------------------

The Crumb Museum

http://www.zubeworld.com/crumbmuseum/crumb1.html


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 17, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I must be totally missing here as I don't see anything depressing about this, or to boo at!



Totally agree, I read the piece and I see a very frank, thoughtful description of his work - and I don't feel judgment about the subject or her size, merely the medium he uses and his mode of expression and contrast.


----------



## wistful (Mar 17, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Someone posted a link once to an artist's site that created a lot of beautiful paintings and prints that featured very curvaceous ladies (smaller bbws). Prints were available for sale and there was one in particular I absolutely loved of multiple ladies either on a stage or behind the scenes of a show, maybe it had a Moulin Rouge theme... I don't remember anymore. Prints were only $30 or $50. It was a professional artist's website... not a Deviant Art page. I haven't had any luck searching forums (bbw and art are too vague a search for the Dims search feature). I know I'm completely vague in my description (sorry!)... but are bells ringing for anyone?



TFG, I posted a link a while back to http://www.misterreusch.com/ could this be what you're looking for?? P.S. I love the work of the ceramic artist you posted!! Thanks so much for introducing her work to me!!


----------



## altered states (Mar 17, 2008)

rainyday said:


> In case anyone else was curious, here's a link to the painting this was referencing. There's "pink," so I don't think I can post it here.
> 
> http://www.jameshymanfineart.com/medias/eventmain/40.jpg



Yeah, after my Saudeks were 86ed, I decided not to post any more Courbet, either...

http://www.duvekot.ca/


----------



## Tina (Mar 17, 2008)

Just a request, in keeping with rules that relate to the paysite board but also apply to all of the boards: For explicit images, please go ahead and post the main URL for the artist's site and then tell which image it is, so that people aren't just one click away from something that is explicit. Appreciate the warning; thank you for that. [/mod]


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 18, 2008)

wistful said:


> TFG, I posted a link a while back to http://www.misterreusch.com/ could this be what you're looking for?? P.S. I love the work of the ceramic artist you posted!! Thanks so much for introducing her work to me!!




YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! Thank you!!!! It's this "Banned in Boston" print I wanted (and just ordered). yay!

Thanks, Wistful


----------



## StinkinSteve (Mar 18, 2008)

some of my drawings and stuff....






http://stinkinsteve.com


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 18, 2008)

StinkinSteve said:


> some of my drawings and stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like your stuff Steve especially the comic book stuff! Feel free to comic book me anytime if u need inspiration! Fab! hehe x


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 18, 2008)

I have done some body casts and self portrait udes with messages written on them but can't post them due to the morals clause in our contract at work. HEre are a couple of soapstone pieces I carved. 

View attachment BBWSoapstone.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 23, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> I have done some body casts and self portrait udes with messages written on them but can't post them due to the morals clause in our contract at work. HEre are a couple of soapstone pieces I carved.



Those are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment! I appreciate it!
Ruth


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 23, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Thanks for the compliment! I appreciate it!
> Ruth



I am a collector of fat art and if I saw that one in the front - I'd buy it!!


----------



## santhedutchman (Mar 23, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> i'm thinking of finally getting around to doing some BBW art myself and maybe posting it here. i've seen a bit but i really don't know much about it. i do have my own ideas. i'd love to know what images the people of dims really find unforgettable. who are your favorites and why? i'd love it if you'd post a pic or a link. it could be anything you look at because it has beautiful BBWs or BHMs. that includes anything from comic books to classical art. also if there are websites or paysites that you think that are particularly well done, that would be nice too. i know there are links here but you might have something not there or off the beaten path. and even if it is there, i'd love having your opinion about why you like it.



sweety for many years now you are my favorite piece of art.
love


----------



## BeckaBoo (Mar 23, 2008)

Stefanie - You have mentioned two of my favorite artists in in this thread, Aubrey Beardsley and Jenny Saville, both are amazing in their own, completely different way...

Saville's work in the flesh is immense, huge canvases with heavy paint on them, they really are something, they are so frank, fleshy and glorious, yeah, i love her, lol, she is probably my favorite contemporary painter...


So, i studied art for 4 years at University, I currently don't really do much though, just the odd sketch now and then, i became disillusioned with the whole scene after leaving school, far to pretenscious for a girl like me...Anyway here are a couple of quick drawings i have saved that i did back in the day. I loved painting/drawing nekkidness....
Sorry about the poor quality, i didn't have a digi cam back then...











I hope charcoal nipples are board acceptable...

Sorry for the hugeness, they just wouldn't resize!


----------



## wistful (Mar 26, 2008)

While sorting through my books today, I was reminded of a fat art book that I own and love that anyone into fat art should try and get their hands on:


Zaftig: The case for curves(they have it on amazon)

While it isn't perfect by any means it's still a lovely little book full of beautiful paintings featuring fleshy women...


----------



## stefanie (Apr 1, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Stefanie - You have mentioned two of my favorite artists in in this thread, Aubrey Beardsley and Jenny Saville, both are amazing in their own, completely different way...
> 
> Saville's work in the flesh is immense, huge canvases with heavy paint on them, they really are something, they are so frank, fleshy and glorious, yeah, i love her, lol, she is probably my favorite contemporary painter...



Hi, *BeckaBoo* - I just started looking at Jenny Saville online - lucky that you were able to see some of her work in person.

Looks like photobucket TOSsed your artwork, though ... Have you looked into a deviantart account?

*wistful*, hi there. I have wanted to see Zaftig for awhile, but my local library doesn't have it ...  I am keeping my eyes open for it, though. Now if someone would just put together the equivalent for men ... :wicked grin:


----------



## tink977 (Apr 2, 2008)

There is a man that does BBW art by the name of Coop... go to www.coopstuff.com. His work is remarkable (in my opinion) and is all modeled after his wife.


----------



## Raqui (Apr 2, 2008)

Here is a couple of paintings I have done what do you think?


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 2, 2008)

Raqui said:


> Here is a couple of paintings I have done what do you think?



i love these!!! they make me think of batiks


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 2, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> I have done some body casts and self portrait udes with messages written on them but can't post them due to the morals clause in our contract at work. HEre are a couple of soapstone pieces I carved.



i never knew you did sculptures! they are fantastic. what size are they? do they fit in your hand?


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 2, 2008)

santhedutchman said:


> sweety for many years now you are my favorite piece of art.
> love



you are going to spoil me like that but thank you i do like being spoiled


----------



## Raqui (Apr 2, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> i love these!!! they make me think of batiks




Thank you i want to continue the series just thinking up a few more  Huggies


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 2, 2008)

They are a bit bigger than that the reclining woman is about 8 inches wide and 4.5 to 5 inches tall the standing woman about 6 inches tall. 
Ruth


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 2, 2008)

Those would look wonderful made into t-shirts or bags Nice Work!
Ruth


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 9, 2008)

I know that I posted this in another thread a while back, but I was just too lazy to hunt it down, so I will give you the link:
http://www.hikarikesho.com/

An Italian photographer whose work is very edgy. Real name is Alberto Lisi. To my knowledge, he's only done one series involving BBW's called "Boundless", but the photos move me.

Please note that some of his work involves frontal nudity, so there is no surprise. 

View attachment kesho.jpg


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 9, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Jeez, has everyone forgotten Paul Delacroix already???



Actually, I'm trying to forget him as the reminder just makes me starving for more and more of his work! 

(That's a compliment, Paul. )


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 9, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> I know that I posted this in another thread a while back, but I was just too lazy to hunt it down, so I will give you the link:
> http://www.hikarikesho.com/
> 
> An Italian photographer whose work is very edgy. Real name is Alberto Lisi. To my knowledge, he's only done one series involving BBW's called "Boundless", but the photos move me.
> ...



thank you, these are really gorgeous. kinda my aesthetic too!


----------



## mejix (Apr 9, 2008)

message deleted


----------



## mejix (Apr 9, 2008)

another one. sorry about that


----------



## TheAmericanDream (Apr 14, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> this dude does beautiful (and spastic) bbw related art in watercolors w/ pencil.
> 
> been a fan of his for a while. check out his galleries.
> 
> http://www.theamericandream.deviantart.com/



Why Thankyou!!!


----------



## furious styles (Apr 15, 2008)

TheAmericanDream said:


> Why Thankyou!!!



i've been a big supporter of yours for a while.

got to spread the word my friend. :]

<- _cheifrocka_ on D.A.


----------

